# What Shaky Heads Do You Use?



## ilinimud (Feb 27, 2009)

I just got into using shakey heads more and they seem like they aggrivate the bass like crazy. Especially with a stand up head. 

So i was wondering what brand, and weight do you use for your shaking? I have been using all 1/8 but just bought some 1/4. I have Spot Remover stand ups, Bagley shakeys, VMC Barbarians, and Arkie Shakeys.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 27, 2009)

I use spot removers, they are by far my favorites. They kill river smallies


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 27, 2009)

I use spot removers too, but seem to lose them more and they gather too many weeds so about 2 years agao i swithed to Ike's Shakey Heads from tru tungsten. Its my personal favorite, that has worked for me in many areas and water temps. I use the ball buster but the weedless one works a lot. Usally I throw a 3/16 oz. 

I have all but given up on the jig excpet on tight cover and matted grass.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Davis Shakey Heads SL unpainted in 3/16oz... and that's for depths 0-40'....

This is the best place I have found them for the price - I buy in bulk.. which reminds me, I need more.

https://www.coosatackle.com/site/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=566

If I paint the heads of them (when you look at my fishing reports, most of them have green heads)... I buy PowerTec powder and fix me about 5-6 to keep ready to go at all times.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 27, 2009)

I've used and like the Bagley's and Strike King Shaky Heads. The Tru Tungsten ones are nice but expensive.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 27, 2009)

I've settled on the Tru-Tungsten and the Strike Kings for ease of rigging. I don't like the screw-on type and the Original Spot Remover has too large of a spike, if it had a thin spike it would be great.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nickk said:


> I've settled on the Tru-Tungsten and the Strike Kings for ease of rigging. I don't like the screw-on type and the Original Spot Remover has too large of a spike, if it had a thin spike it would be great.



file it down a little with a metal finger nail file... works for me on some that I think are too large


----------



## Nickk (Feb 27, 2009)

I mean on this kind







the spike is too fat and ruins the bait, it doesn't take long before the bait won't stick on anymore.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

ohh... yea, I don't use those for that reason either.. Roboworms do not work well with those type of jigs, nor do they do well with the stickers on shakey heads. It's a good investment to get soft plastic glue or super glue for those worms.. they last a lot longer


----------



## Nickk (Feb 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> ohh... yea, I don't use those for that reason either.. Roboworms do not work well with those type of jigs, nor do they do well with the stickers on shakey heads. It's a good investment to get soft plastic glue or super glue for those worms.. they last a lot longer




Exactly!
I love Robos and they tend to do best on the other bent-shank or bait-keeper style heads.

I need to buy some soft bait glue but hardly anybody sells it around here.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

I get my glue from https://www.coosatackle.com or I'll just juse a little dab of super glue. If I use superglue, I hit it with garlic spray right after I drip it on


----------



## slim357 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a bunch from pc baits, but am about out of them. I've started buying the spot removers for stand up heads, for round heads i mostly use luck 'e' strike, mainly because they are the only jig heads wally world sells that use gama hooks.


----------



## redbug (Feb 27, 2009)

I have used the spot remover head but didn't like the big spike so i went with the screw lock style
Russ, do you fish your (SH) texposed ?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

I honestly don't like fishing anything texposed... I tried it a few times, but I have better luck just pushing the hook half way into the worm.

A lot of the time the fish will bite the tail hard enough to expose the hook when texposed, and it's almost like they spit it out as soon as they feel the tip of the hook... I sharpen all of my hooks when I get them with on my honing stone... I can cut paper with them after I'm done, and I've yet to have a fish spit it out after he's got on


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 27, 2009)

I was wondering about texopsing as well. I dont think i like it. I have just started using shakey heads, but it seems like they tear easier that way.

I have also noticed the Spot Removers pick up a lot of junk, but they do work very well for getting that tail up.

Do you guys tend to keep the worm in the same place for a long time, just skake it in the same spot, or do you like to move it a little faster? Im thinking when the weather warms a shaky head moved faster may work....


----------



## redbug (Feb 27, 2009)

When I am fishing a (SH) I let it sit sometimes up to a minute.
I leave a little slack in the line and shake the @#$% out of the rod tip....


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the Arkie jerky heads 1/8oz. Tried them last year. I pulled it thru some rough stuff, it performed.

I like how they have the bait hook up, they have two wires that you just stick thru the bait. Great for me


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

I fish it a little faster than most people.. but then again, I'm going for reaction strikes.

One of the ways that I tremor the bait is to let it sit on slightly slack line and grip the rod with a tight grip... sometimes it looks like I've got Parkinson's disease, but it works


----------



## shamoo (Feb 27, 2009)

I just picked up a couple packs of MegaStrike ShakE2 heads, they have a fulcom on the bottom so they stand up all the time, you can rig them weedless or with the hook exposed. https://www.basstackledepot.com/basstackle/shake2/shakE2.jpg
If you google MegaStrike Evolution Jig you'll see the head, plus a video of it.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't texpose because shakeyheads use light wire hooks so I don't see the need.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 28, 2009)

redbug said:


> When I am fishing a (SH) I let it sit sometimes up to a minute.
> I leave a little slack in the line and shake the @#$% out of the rod tip....


Right on the money about the shaking it, i see too many people shaking it on a tight line. One thing I like to do if I know the fish are active, is to pop it(cant think of a better way to put it) but essentially on a slack line you give your rod a good jerk (more of a flip of the wrist really) to get the bait to get up foot or two off the bottom.


----------



## redbug (Feb 28, 2009)

Slim, i do the slack line shake with a jig also.. being the tournament director I'm always the last boat out so I rarely get to a spot first 
Fishing behind guys I am amazed at how many fish I catch on a jig while shaking the in place.

Back to the topic.... I saw the new shakey head put out by mega strike today the head is different than any I have ever seen And look like they should do A nice job... they have the spike to hold the bait but it is smaller than the spot remover so I don't think it will rip the bait apart 


Wayne


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 28, 2009)

I shake shakey heads on slack line also. I also shake just about every other soft bait I use. One of my favorite techniques in the summer is to shake big stickbaits when they are snagged in weeds, or just shake them in place on the bottom. 

I personally have not had problems with spot removers tearing up baits. I have used the same jacks worm on a spot remover for an entire day of creek smallies. I think it depends on the type of plastic the lure is.


----------



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been useing the Buckeye lures "Pro Spot Remover" for the past 4 years an love it. Works great for Shaking with a Roboworm, and excels when rigged with a Berkely Chigger Craw or Hudd-Bug \/ 

Roboworm has been the only worm in my box for the past two years, yet really looking forward to giving the new Hightail Holeshot from Kickerfish a try. I can't view the video clip on my computer for some reason, but I checked out on another computer and really liked what I saw. Check out the movie clip for yourself................

Hightail hole shot
https://kickerfishbait.com/hightail_movie.html

As someone already mentioned there's the New Shakey2 by Evolution jigs that looks like a great concept, but haven't givin it a try yet, due to my success w/the Pro spot remover.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've got some of those high tail worms... but when I dangle the worm on the side of the boat, I don't see the air bubbles coming out of them.

I even went further to poke needle holes in each hole to see if that would make a difference, but I still didnt' see bubbles..

Either way, I have caught a lot of fish on them, so that's no reason for me to stop using them!


----------

